# '37 Indian, '74 and '42 HD



## Upchuck79 (Jul 18, 2021)

Emptying a time capsule garage with 4 cars, six motorcycles, bikes and assorted parts. 
Unsure when these last were started and run? Both appear complete and original. 
Searching for the "time".


----------



## danfitz1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Nice find. So, is that a '41 Chief with a '37 motor, or a frankenbike put together long ago?  Looks like it has '41 only tanks. Good one to get running and beat around on as is.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Jul 18, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> Nice find. So, is that a '41 Chief with a '37 motor, or a frankenbike put together long ago?  Looks like it has '41 only tanks. Good one to get running and beat around on as is.



Thanks for the clue - I'll have to scout around for the stampings and report back what I find. Appreciate any guidance here as I am new to the old bikes!


----------



## JKT (Aug 1, 2021)

the Indian appears to have a 80" engine in it, or at least it has a 80" primary cover on it with the compensating spring pocket.. what the serial number on the engine ?


----------



## John (Aug 2, 2021)

a 1937


----------



## Upchuck79 (Sep 5, 2021)

danfitz1 said:


> Nice find. So, is that a '41 Chief with a '37 motor, or a frankenbike put together long ago?  Looks like it has '41 only tanks. Good one to get running and beat around on as is.



You nailed it Dan Fitz - the Vin on the Indian is CDA-1701B - it is a '41 Chief.


----------



## buickmike (Sep 5, 2021)

What kind of cars were inside?


----------



## danfitz1 (Sep 5, 2021)

Upchuck79 said:


> You nailed it Dan Fitz - the Vin on the Indian is CDA-1701B - it is a '41 Chief.



Hopefully it has the correct matching frame number 3411701, but not the end of the world if it doesn't. Great one to make safe and reliable and ride as is. Beats having a restored bike.


----------



## Upchuck79 (Sep 5, 2021)

buickmike said:


> What kind of cars were inside?



‘69 R/T and ‘67 Vette pulled along with the bikes


----------



## Maskadeo (Sep 5, 2021)

Big block 1967 Corvette to boot!


----------



## buickmike (Sep 5, 2021)

No buicks?


----------



## Upchuck79 (Sep 5, 2021)

Maskadeo said:


> Big block 1967 Corvette to boot!



Yup


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 5, 2021)

Where is everything going?


----------



## Upchuck79 (Sep 5, 2021)

Gotta buy a barn


----------

